# Java ausführen in Konsole (DOS)



## cup of java (21. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin ganz neu in der Welt von Java. Hab erst gerade damit begonnen - dafür hab ich mir das Buch "Einstieg in Java 6" von Galileo Computering gekauft.

Nun hab ich mir mal alles so eingerichtet wie es beschrieben war. Hab auch schon mein erstes Programm zum laufen gebracht.

Dann kam ich auf eine Seite im Buch wo steht wie man javac und java in der DOS-Konsole aufrufen könne.

Leider funzt das bei mir nicht so, wie es sollte. D.h. ich muss die daten der ".java" und ".class" in den bin ordner des jdk-Ordners kopieren, damit ich javac ausführen kann. Sollte das nicht einfacher gehen?

Und java funktionniert bei mir gar nicht. Da kommen etliche Fehlermeldungen - ungültiger Pfadname usw.

Ich versteh nicht genau wieso das nicht geht... hab auch schon gegoogelt danach... hat mir aber nix gebracht.

Hier mal noch zum Aufbau:

Verzeichnisse:
C:\Program Files\Java\...
hier befinden sich folgende Ordner:
    -> .metadata
    -> eclipse
    -> jdk1.6.0_10
    -> jre6
    -> ... eigene Programme jeweils 1 Ordner pro Programm

Wie gesagt verwende ich eclipse.

Die Dateien program.java + program.class und triangle.java sowie triangle.class befinden sich in: C:\Program Files\Java\program(name des Projekts)\program (package)

Ich hab im Buch gelesen, dass das Programm - also die DOS-Befehle java/javac die Datein folgender massen suchen: Suchpfad = Classpath + Package-Pfad

Den classpath hab ich bei den erweiterten Einstellungen unter windows 7 geändert. Classpath hab ich so deklariert: C:\Program Files\Java
die Projektdateien haben zu beginn folgenden Code: package = program.program

Das würde ja aus dem Suchpfad C:\Program Files\Java\program\program machen, oder nicht?

Jedenfalls klappt das net so.

Wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


*EDIT:*
Kann mir niemand helfen? ;( bitte erbarme sich doch jemand mit mir - die ganzen nächsten Kapitel im Buch sind darauf aufgebaut - ich habs nochmals versucht - es geht einfach net.


Gruss
Cup


----------



## faetzminator (21. Feb 2010)

Kannst du von irgendwo aus [c]java[/c] aufrufen oder musst du in den JDK Ordner? Ansonsten JAVA_HOME und PATH Variablen überprüfen und ggf. anpassen / erweitern.
Verwende den Parameter [c]-cp <Pfad zu deinen Classes>[/c] für [c]java[/c], dann findet er deine Klassen.


----------



## cup of java (23. Feb 2010)

Habs geschafft. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

Gruss

Cup


----------

